# real time / VA Cape Henry



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bucket and crew are crushin em....7 in the box.

33 inches to 36 inches....C-N-R now...waiting fer tha cow.

Damn ....bein @ werk.....Hope they are there 2morrow


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks for the report Al.....*



Nserch4Drum said:


> Bucket and crew are crushin em....7 in the box.
> 
> 33 inches to 36 inches....C-N-R now...waiting fer tha cow.
> 
> Damn ....bein @ werk.....Hope they are there 2morrow


Do your buds a favor and stay home 2morrow.  With the luck you had this year I'm sure the fishfinder will be full of marks.  Just not the ones your buds will want to see! ....Hat


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

YOU SUCK HAT!

For that you get this :











Merry Christmas...ya old ,decrepid,onery ,old fart....!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hummm,*

I'll fight bear with bear!  Merry Christmass Al! ....Hat


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wow... that was great


----------

